
IEEE Announces 14 New Open Access Journals - beautifulfreak
https://www.ieee.org/about/news/2019/14-new-open-access-journals.html
======
mindcrime
Well... I guess this is progress of a sort. But somehow it doesn't smell
right. Bifurcating the science world by creating a whole new line of "open
access journals" and while keeping the existing (and therefore more highly
ranked and desirable) journals just the same, doesn't feel like the right
solution. How about IEEE just embrace open access for it's existing journals?

I've said it before, and I'll say it again... I've been an on-again / off-
again IEEE member for decades (off at the moment), but if I knew there was a
body of people willing to work to form an "open access caucus" of some sort,
aimed at radically transforming IEEE w/r/t Open Access, I'd sign up in a
heart-beat. So far though, sadly, I haven't gotten any signs that there is
much interest. :-(

